# The correct way to open the plastic case of a LingAo Clock



## CornerCutter (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2018)

Woah! useful...


----------



## freshcuber.de (Nov 11, 2018)

I tried it almost the same way, but one part did not open, as you can see on the pictures here:
https://freshcuber.de/rubiks-clock-magnetisieren/
But that's not a big problem if you put the two sides together in the same position.


If you like to give your clock a cool design, you can download (and modify) my templates here:
https://freshcuber.de/rolands-clock/


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 12, 2018)

freshcuber.de said:


> I tried it almost the same way, but one part did not open, as you can see on the pictures here:
> https://freshcuber.de/rubiks-clock-magnetisieren/
> But that's not a big problem if you put the two sides together in the same position.
> View attachment 9636
> ...


Yeah, that happened to me on one of the sides too. Not a big deal especially if you cover it with electrical tape.

Very nice website! I like your designs.


----------

